# Holiday Sale at NiceAshCigars.com



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Items are up here but sale doesn't start until Wednesday. We've got some Dunhill & Davidoff tins, the fan favorite Irish Flake, and a bunch of Sam Gawith (mostly 250g boxes), a few pipes, etc.! The prices will be worth checking out on Wednesday!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, Andrew! I love me some Orlik Golden Sliced. How about I just mail you my credit card? :rofl:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

nikonnut said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Andrew! I love me some Orlik Golden Sliced. How about I just mail you my credit card? :rofl:


I cannot advise you to do that.

But you should do it anyway!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

szyzk said:


> I cannot advise you to do that.
> 
> But you should do it anyway!


Well I'll just wear it out Wednesday then


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll be checking it out! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, checking them out now


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Prices are live - at least for the pipes, accessories, samplers and the first cigar category. Thanks guys!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Site no worky. Connection refused. Connection refused. Right when I hit submit order!

Argggg!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Pete,
I got the same error but the order went thru. I called to confirm and they gave me the thumbs up so it may have went. Give them a call 

Andrew,
Jumped on three runs of Orlik. Smoking hot deals!!! Thank you for the heads up brother :tu


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

No problem guys! And Pete, your order did go through so everything's okay!

The company that hosts our site reassured us that we wouldn't run into any major issues if the site took on a lot of traffic at once... Needless to say, we ran into major issues when the site took on a lot of traffic at once! :lol:

Things should be running much better now. If you tried to place an order and couldn't or you aren't sure if your order went through, feel free to contact me personally today until 5PM, on Friday from 8:30AM-5PM, Saturday from 9AM-2PM or Monday from 8:30AM-3PM at (814) 726-2782 - or email me any time at [email protected]!

If there's anything that shows "in stock" on the site that you would like to see on sale, let me know. We're running close to cost on some items but I can do my best to wring a little bit more out of what we've got.

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help Andrew! And thanks for the tip Chris! If you hadn't posted that info I probably would have tried five more times and ended up with 5 orders! Wifey would not be pleased.:mrgreen:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

BigSarge said:


> Thanks for the help Andrew! And thanks for the tip Chris! If you hadn't posted that info I probably would have tried five more times and ended up with 5 orders! Wifey would not be pleased.:mrgreen:


Don't worry, even if there's an error with multiple orders they won't all go through. At the very worst one of us will give you a call to confirm whether or not you actually did want 78 tins of something. :lol:


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I was able to place my order with no problem! Here's what I got. These will be my first Peterson Pipes!

Peterson Pipe Christmas 2012 (408 Shape) 
Peterson Pipe Christmas 2012 (03 Shape) 
Orlik Golden Sliced Pipe Tobacco (100 Grams)


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

slap1914 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I was able to place my order with no problem! Here's what I got. These will be my first Peterson Pipes!
> 
> Peterson Pipe Christmas 2012 (408 Shape)
> Peterson Pipe Christmas 2012 (03 Shape)
> Orlik Golden Sliced Pipe Tobacco (100 Grams)


Awesome! I packed that order! It just left the building, so you should see it Monday (or Friday if the packages continue to move over Thanksgiving).

Thanks!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll just say it again. Awesome sale! Ended up getting 5 tins of golden sliced (shipped) for about what 2 tins run at my B&M. Super pleased!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice Ash Prices, for sure! :lol:

I bet they'll run out of Orlik soon. I bought two, along with a 250g box of SG Best Brown Flake. I've never had the best brown, so I hope I like it. That, or you'll see some bomblets launching from San Antonio soon! :biggrin:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hahaha, you guys alone are going to deplete us of Orlik!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Had to pull the Best Brown. If I can confirm that we have more incoming I'll relist it, but it seems like our host computer was shut off for the holiday so I can't remote login to work my magic in Quickbooks.

FYI, we have a LOT of Perfection 250g... If anyone wants, I'll do an additional discount on it.

For those who haven't tried it, it's a very well blended (meaning truly blended, no one component really stands out) lighter-styled English with a vanilla essence. If I had to break it down I would say that the Virginias constitute the bulk of the tobacco, there's a light smattering of smokey Latakia inside, a little sharp Turkish, and the vanilla is more of an overall sweetness than a true flavor. It seems like it performs better in larger bowls, and I don't have a problem admitting that it seems like half the people that have tried it in store preferred it to Squadron Leader (and took more than enough home to add it into their rotation) and the other half won't be purchasing it again! I've never seen such a divided opinion on a blend!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

szyzk said:


> FYI, we have a LOT of Perfection 250g... If anyone wants, I'll do an additional discount on it.
> 
> For those who haven't tried it, it's a very well blended (meaning truly blended, no one component really stands out) lighter-styled English with a vanilla essence. If I had to break it down I would say that the Virginias constitute the bulk of the tobacco, there's a light smattering of smokey Latakia inside, a little sharp Turkish, and the vanilla is more of an overall sweetness than a true flavor. It seems like it performs better in larger bowls, and I don't have a problem admitting that it seems like half the people that have tried it in store preferred it to Squadron Leader (and took more than enough home to add it into their rotation) and the other half won't be purchasing it again! I've never seen such a divided opinion on a blend!


I've never tried the Perfection blend, but I did try to blend my own "English with Vanilla" once just to see how it would be. My version was horrid. :lol:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

DanR said:


> I've never tried the Perfection blend, but I did try to blend my own "English with Vanilla" once just to see how it would be. My version was horrid. :lol:


That's funny! The idea behind it definitely works, but I can see how difficult it is to pull off. Not a lot of blends have managed to do it well.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

just placed my order......little bit of this and that some I need to hold back for ss have a great thanksgiving


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Had to pull the Best Brown. If I can confirm that we have more incoming I'll relist it, but it seems like our host computer was shut off for the holiday so I can't remote login to work my magic in Quickbooks.
> 
> FYI, we have a LOT of Perfection 250g... If anyone wants, I'll do an additional discount on it.
> 
> For those who haven't tried it, it's a very well blended (meaning truly blended, no one component really stands out) lighter-styled English with a vanilla essence. If I had to break it down I would say that the Virginias constitute the bulk of the tobacco, there's a light smattering of smokey Latakia inside, a little sharp Turkish, and the vanilla is more of an overall sweetness than a true flavor. It seems like it performs better in larger bowls, and I don't have a problem admitting that it seems like half the people that have tried it in store preferred it to Squadron Leader (and took more than enough home to add it into their rotation) and the other half won't be purchasing it again! I've never seen such a divided opinion on a blend!


I might be willing to give the perfection a try. What would the new price be?


----------

